# Deam Lake Indiana Suicide Hill



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

They have a PDF on the closure on the website under "Property Notices and Advisories" but there is nothing that says why. 

They do say if you have any questions to call them at the number on the PDF. You might give them a call to find out.


----------



## HorseTrailsIndiana (Oct 7, 2015)

*Deam Lake suide hill*

Hi, The hill was closed due to getting more dangerous. There was no fixin the hill. It had deteriated so much the last 5 years. Indiana Trail Riders Assn. and the DNR looked at it 1 year ago and tried to find a reroute. That ridge comes to a very steep point with nowhere else to take the trail. It is very much missed and I know you have to backtrack some if you ride down into Dry Fork from the other end. ITRA is currently working on trying to get some more trails after some logging is done this winter and next summer. We are having a "Deam Lake Horse Trail Fund Raiser" on November 7th at Deam Lake horsecamp. to Create a fund to help with maintenance on the Horse trails. If you need more information let me know.:runninghorse2:


----------



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you so much!! It is kind of upsetting having to back track so much but I am happy to see that they will be adding more trails there!!


----------

